# time share rving



## gary pokluda (Aug 13, 2002)

putting together a group to buy an rv for personal use.  wondering
if there is available examples, forms and other info to help in
setting up a time share for the rv.


----------



## Memoryof3theMan (Aug 14, 2002)

time share rving

go to a timeshare resort and get their forms and apply to rv ing


----------

